# What's the cheapest ETA 2893-2 (2892A2) watch?



## ikkoku

Hope this is the right section for this question.

Looking for a few ideas for a GMT with an *ETA 2893-2 movement*, but have limited budget... Any ideas for one that's less than $500?


----------



## Bassoon

On the sales listings, The Bernhardt watch guy has some really nice looking watches, "GlobeMasters" with a GMT function that are under $500. This Blue/Orange one is just one example.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=161297


----------



## HilltopMichael

Debaufre and Steinhart have a number of watches with the 2893-2 GMT movement, but they're a bit more than what you're hoping to spend. Hamilton also has some 2893-2 bases watches.

If you're willing to go preowned you should be able to find any number of watches with that movement in your price range. The search function is your friend


----------



## ikkoku

Bassoon said:


> On the sales listings, The Bernhardt watch guy has some really nice looking watches, "GlobeMasters" with a GMT function that are under $500. This Blue/Orange one is just one example.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=161297


yeah I've been emailing with Fred...but he's on vacation atm. I hope that we can work something out


----------



## ikkoku

HilltopMichael said:


> Debaufre and Steinhart have a number of watches with the 2893-2 GMT movement, but they're a bit more than what you're hoping to spend. Hamilton also has some 2893-2 bases watches.
> 
> If you're willing to go preowned you should be able to find any number of watches with that movement in your price range. The search function is your friend


I don't mind preowned if it's in great condition. any preowned in that price range that would tickle your fancy? I'm looking for ideas...

I've been doing a lot of searching but still can't find THE one.


----------



## HilltopMichael

ikkoku said:


> any preowned in that price range that would tickle your fancy?


I like the Hamilton Khaki line. Unfortunately for me a 42mm watch is just too small. I believe that the retail price is just a bit more than your price range, but new ones can be found for what you wanted to pay. Preowned shouldn't be a problem.

I have my little heart set on a Glycine Airman 17. I want to be able to keep track of three time zones, and 46mm is more my size. Unfortunately, that watch is more than you're hoping to spend. It also has ETA's new, larger GMT movement. There are a number of Glycine Airman watches available and I have seen some of the smaller, newer ones sell for close to your price range from time to time - although admittedly not all that often.

You should also be able to pick up a vintage Glycine Airman, but you need to do your homework on those. I gather that many aren't always 100% correct and you probably should figure the cost of a service if you're going to purchase an older watch like that. I do love the look of those, but they're way too small for me.


----------



## ikkoku

thanks for all the info.. I will take a look at the glycines... I also like the hamilton khaki line... just waiting for one to become available.


----------



## montrealer

If you're looking for a Khaki 2893-2 based watch, I have one khaki air race that needs to go, only 3 weeks old just PM me. 

When I researched the available GMT movements, I noticed these movements seem to be in every watch from the affordable luxury watches to the middle high end watches. It's amazing to see the value of a watch varies so much considering the "core" is identical.


----------



## blueridgewatchguy

The C9 Harrison line of watches from Christopher Ward is currently just a tad over $500 if you want to take a look. E.g. C9 Harrison GMT Automatic - C9-GMT-SSK - Automatic - - Swiss Made


----------



## tomsimac

Don't forget the 2892 line
i own both so not bashing
i have the Tutumi fx UTC which is the new GMT in the 2893 silver dial, near mint
which we can make a deal on. Email me for pictures. Look it up and see prices online, no way can you get one like mine
for the money. I am going to place it on sale soon, since I just bought the 740 Tutumi with. 7754 
and I have an awesome GMT, Swiss of course, and will most likely be the one you will want. Box and papers for a deal
Forum price which you may not be able to turn down. Email me anyway..... Not a shopnbc or discounted brand, a true
value watch.


----------



## Uwe W.

blueridgewatchguy said:


> The C9 Harrison line of watches from Christopher Ward is currently just a tad over $500 if you want to take a look.


A little odd replying to a thread that is nearly four years old don't you think?


----------



## cybertrancer

Hi!

Probably the original thread creator has made up his own mind by now :-d 
However i actually enjoyed looking at that C9 Harrison GMT with silver dial... very nice looking watch. Even though now selling at US$755.00.
For prices closer to the US$500 i recommend the Steinhart GMT-OCEAN 1 BLACK (i own one!) or the Steinhart Ocean vintage GMT, to others who way be now looking for a watch with such a movement.

Still regarding the Steinhart Ocean vintage GMT, and more concerning to the 24h watch forum, i actually exchanged a few emails with Mr. Gunther Steinhart about the possibility of them modding or changing that watch to a true 24h one, which i believe could become a very nice purist 24h watch. But they won't do it.


----------

